# Nilfisk Variable Nozzle



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

When I bought my Nilfisk C110.3 I purchased a variable nozzle from Perfectlycleaned for a couple of quid. I found the link to the item buried in a few DW threads back in 2012. That link doesn't work anymore and Perfectlycleaned don't seem to sell the nozzle either.

I've found this, but not sure if it's the same one and searching for variable nozzles online doesn't bring up much information. Is this what I'm looking for as it seems longer than my current variable nozzle (which is getting a bit worn now). Thanks:

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13041

Also what is the Auto nozzle like for the Nilfisk as that doesn't seem to be variable pressure.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I have the auto nozzle and that pretty much all I use for doing the car, it's got a nice spray pattern and does the job well.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Nooo*

The link youve provided is a tornado nozzle, not one to be used on or near a car its like a spinning pencil of death.

The auto nozzle is okay but the spray pattern is at 80 degrees.

I opted to make my own quick connector that can use quick release nozzles like on the kranzle it allows me to use a lot more fixings if your interested ill get some pics when home


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Rian said:


> The link youve provided is a tornado nozzle, not one to be used on or near a car its like a spinning pencil of death.
> 
> The auto nozzle is okay but the spray pattern is at 80 degrees.
> 
> I opted to make my own quick connector that can use quick release nozzles like on the kranzle it allows me to use a lot more fixings if your interested ill get some pics when home


I'd like a look Rian, the Nilfisk range is limited.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

BruceVolvo said:


> I'd like a look Rian, the Nilfisk range is limited.


Ill get some picks up tonight along with links to where the stuff can be purchased from Bruce 
:thumb:


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Rian said:


> Ill get some picks up tonight along with links to where the stuff can be purchased from Bruce
> :thumb:


I can see this is gonna cost me some money


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Out of interest what difference does the spray pattern make? The results I get with a £12 80 degree nozzle are fine, can't see what difference paying extra for nozzles would make.

I use the variable nozzle for pre wash, wheel wells etc, and the auto nozzle for post wash.

And no I wouldn't use the tornado nozzle for car washing, that thing would strip your skin off


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

BruceVolvo said:


> I'd like a look Rian, the Nilfisk range is limited.


Same here. I'd be interested too.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

BruceVolvo said:


> I can see this is gonna cost me some money


No more that £20 roughly


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> Out of interest what difference does the spray pattern make? The results I get with a £12 80 degree nozzle are fine, can't see what difference paying extra for nozzles would make.
> 
> I use the variable nozzle for pre wash, wheel wells etc, and the auto nozzle for post wash.
> 
> And no I wouldn't use the tornado nozzle for car washing, that thing would strip your skin off


Different nozzles give different pressures, standard nozzles are 0, 15, 25 and 45 degrees obviously 0 is the pencil of death and 45 is wide and less concentrated,

I typicaly used 25 degrees for rinsing of snow foam and pre wash as the added pressure helps to remove more dirt this means less dirt in my rinse and wash buckets.

Then when rinsing the soap of after 2bm wash I go for 45 degrees as it covers a wider area and helps rinse of the soap.

Rinsing pre wash and rinsing soap after a wash are 2 different scenarios so take different pressures in my experience


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The auto nozzle is £7.49 on cleanstore which is a bargain and definitely worth having, although their p&p charges are a bit steep if you are not ordering anything else at the same time. Not only does it give you a better spread for use on the car it also reduces the pressure slightly so there is no worry about causing damage to sensitive areas. 

Perfectly cleaned have a quick release set for around 22 quid that includes 4 nozzles, a snow foam lance adapter and the quick release mechanism to attach to your lance. I’ve only used mine once so far but it worked brilliantly and is my new favourite tool.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Mcpx said:


> The auto nozzle is £7.49 on cleanstore which is a bargain and definitely worth having, although their p&p charges are a bit steep if you are not ordering anything else at the same time. Not only does it give you a better spread for use on the car it also reduces the pressure slightly so there is no worry about causing damage to sensitive areas.
> 
> Perfectly cleaned have a quick release set for around 22 quid that includes 4 nozzles, a snow foam lance adapter and the quick release mechanism to attach to your lance. I've only used mine once so far but it worked brilliantly and is my new favourite tool.


Its also rubbish for effectively blasting of snow foam and dirt compaired to the 25 degree nozzle,

Sure the auto nozzle will remove the snow foam but not much of the dirt, if your using the auto nozzle you may as well be using a garden hose as I have used the auto nozzle, garden hose and 25 degree nozzle and I can tell you wich one removes more dirt.

Why get the pressure washer out in the first place if your not utilizing it any more that you could a garden hose ?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Rinsing pre wash and rinsing soap after a wash are 2 different scenarios so take different pressures in my experience


That's why I use the variable nozzle for pre wash and the auto for post wash. The auto nozzle on it's own wouldn't be ideal though.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

This is my nilfisk quick release adapter, with this you can attach any quick release extensions or snow foam lances etc.

It is composed of 3 separate pieces

This piece is the part that connects to the nilfisk lance

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232483798858

This is the tube you want number 1 the 8cm option

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/331912182206

And this is the quick release adapter

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222514147418

If you didn't get any ptfe tape with one of the pieces, grab some and screw the 3 together and you have got yourself a quick release connection for your nilfisk and you can use any extension with one of these on the end of it https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/231559466622 I ordered a few and replaced the ones on my snow foam lances

































































Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Forgot to add these are the nozzles, mine was an 035 but they have a chart you can work it out based on flow rate of you washer https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272098987949

Type in quick release nozzle on ebay you'll fine lots that will fit

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rian said:


> The link youve provided is a tornado nozzle, not one to be used on or near a car its like a spinning pencil of death.
> 
> The auto nozzle is okay but the spray pattern is at 80 degrees.
> 
> I opted to make my own quick connector that can use quick release nozzles like on the kranzle it allows me to use a lot more fixings if your interested ill get some pics when home


I think you're wrong \Rian. The one I linked to shows a variable nozzle - you can see the scale at the back. The one with the spinning spray is the Powerspeed Nozzle. Now a standard Nilfisk comes with a Tornado Nozzle and a Powerspeed Nozzle, neither of which are variable. Even though the one linked to at Cleanstore states a Tornado, it is in fact variable in the picture. I've just had a look at my old one and it does in fact look like the one in the photo and the one I think I'm after.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

pxr5 said:


> I think you're wrong Rian. The one I linked to shows a variable nozzle - you can see the scale at the back. The one with the spinning spray is the Powerspeed Nozzle. Now a standard Nilfisk comes with a Tornado Nozzle and a Powerspeed Nozzle, neither of which are variable. Even though the one linked to at Cleanstore states a Tornado, it is in fact variable in the picture. I've just had a look at my old one and it does in fact look like the one in the photo and the one I think I'm after.


You're correct.

The "Tornado Nozzle" is the variable/twist one for, and I quote Nilfisk - "(variable power nozzle) - fan jet for general cleaning and rinsing"

The nozzle Rian was alluding to, that you wouldn't want anywhere near your car, is the "Powerspeed Nozzle" - "for cleaning stubborn stains and dirt".

I don't think the nomenclature helps.

Either way the "Tornado Nozzle" is definitely the right one. I have two Nilfisks and it's the nozzle I've used for years.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

.Griff. said:


> You're correct.
> 
> The "Tornado Nozzle" is the variable/twist one for, and I quote Nilfisk - "(variable power nozzle) - fan jet for general cleaning and rinsing"
> 
> ...


Yeah I think Nilfisk really confuse matters. I've just bought a new C110.7 and that came with a "Tornado" and "Powerspeed" Nozzle and neither are variable. My old Nilfisk C110.3 came with a "Powerspeed" and "Vario" nozzle, again neither were variable pressure. That's why I'm getting confused. The one I linked to is the only one I found which shows as variable, but called a "Tornado" which isn't (like this)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> Yeah I think Nilfisk really confuse matters. I've just bought a new C110.7 and that came with a "Tornado" and "Powerspeed" Nozzle and neither are variable. My old Nilfisk C110.3 came with a "Powerspeed" and "Vario" nozzle, again neither were variable pressure. That's why I'm getting confused. The one I linked to is the only one I found which shows as variable, but called a "Tornado" which isn't (like this)


Sorry guys my misunderstanding of the standard nilfisk nozzles I stand corrected.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I rarely ever use the auto nozzle, pretty much only use the variable one and an aftermarket snowfoam cannon. Variable at high power for blasting off the muck and snowfoam, and on low to rinse after washing.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’ve also got to add, I’ve got the Auto nozzle, and it doesn’t really have any power behind it. Perhaps it’s my low spec washer, but I prefer the normal nozzles, so only used it a few times before putting it away, never to be seen again. 

The only time I would use it now, is rinsing down an engine bay after degreasing. But I’d have to find it first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mcpx said:


> Perfectly cleaned have a quick release set for around 22 quid that includes 4 nozzles, a snow foam lance adapter and the quick release mechanism to attach to your lance. I've only used mine once so far but it worked brilliantly and is my new favourite tool.


Thanks, another thing to check out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

